# How long will a trygon and swarmlord last



## I666NoB666I (Feb 13, 2010)

If I was to have 1 Swarmlord with 1 Guard and 1 Trygon with Regen on the board at the start of a game with everything else in reserve. How long do you think they will last. Lets assume that on turn 2, 30 genesteals with broodlords infiltrate successfully.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on the enemy army?

Space Wolves are likely to bring along a couple o' packs of Long Fangs, tahts 10 Heavy Weapons. Whereas another Nid army won't be able to touch them at range.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Indeed, it depends very much on your opponents army, and also on what you can find to hide your guys behind. If you can get some good cover, or against a non-shooty army, then they should survive just fine as the stealers close in. If you're up against a moderately shooty army with very little in the way of cover, then you might lose a few wounds, maybe the trygon or a guard and a few wounds from your tyrant. If you're against a very shooty army without enough cover to hide behind, then say goodbye to at least one of them, maybe both depending on what he can bring to bear on you.


----------



## I666NoB666I (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm.. lets say Eldar and/or Tau...

heres the listish

1 swarmlord
1 trygon w/regen
3 zoanthropes in spore
8 ymgarl GS
6 groups of 8 GS w/broodlords
3 groups of 3 sporemines (all will be deployed close to left or right enemy edge just to keep their armies all close to one side.. so GS can outflank near the bulk of their army)

What tactics would you use against this and do you think the spores are worth it? If they shoot the spores on turn one, thats less shots on the SL and Trygon. If they avoid them.. perfect.. thats what I wanted.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The Spores won't come down till at least turn 2, so theres going to be no distraction of fire on the first turn. If the Trygon had Prime you could deep strike him as well (in this kind of list thats actually a viable tactic). Meanwhile, you could always just reserve your Swarmlord, thats one less turn he's on the table. He's less likely to get into combat though.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A deployed trygon is going to die pretty quickly, the swarmlord even quicker- the only way I would think about using the swarmlord is with a full guard and behind a wall of termagants... otherwise he'll just die too easily. Otherwise, 6 hits from krak missiles will ean your legend of a nid is reduced to a small pile of ash (until he downloads matrix style and comes back once more).

I would pretty much always DS close to the enemy with trygons unless I see that they dont have much ranged firepower- means they have only 1 turn to shoot you before they die... while if you deploy they could have 3 turns if they go first (even if they dont try to dodge you).


----------



## I666NoB666I (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure with orbital bombardment the spore mines come in before anyone deploys anything.

Keeping the Swarmlord in reserves is not an option since I need him to run to the oponents.

So maybe 1 Swarmlord with 3 guards instead of a trygon?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A swarmlord with guard and a gaunt screen is about 4 times harder to kill then a trygon... so its a good start.

Spore mines DS before there are any units on the board... best done out of LoS of the enemy deployment zone if you dont have first turn, otherwise a single shot could destroy all the mines (I really think they should get a 'scout' move in order to scatter a bit before they can be shot).


----------



## I666NoB666I (Feb 13, 2010)

Who in their right mind would shoot spore mines on turn 1 when theres a Swarmlord on the table? Plus, the only point of the sporemines is to keep the opponent on one side of the table. That will make it easier for infiltrated GS to attack.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Swarmlord with 3 Guards cost approximately a billion points. That means your opponent will have roughly a billion points worth of guns to shoot at him. He'll be lucky to make it across the table, especially if you're reserving everything else. 

Aramoro


----------



## I666NoB666I (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I reworked the list to look like this

1 swarmlord w/3 guard

10 ymgarl GS
60ish GS w broodlords

3 zoanthropes with spore

Thats 11 wounds to get the swarmlord thru turn one before a million genestealers come in. 

Do you guys think I need the Zoans?

I figure 1 swarmlord and 3 guard is better than having him and a trygon.

Any more thoughts?

(i know there are better choices than the swarmlord but i want to use him in this list)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You definitely need to zoan's or Mech lists are just going to drive around you in circles. You might want to consider 2 pods of 2 Zoans each. 3 Zoans is a little bit of overkill to shoot at one tank. 

Aramoro


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you're set on using the Swarmlord, I'd rejig the rest of the list to accommodate him. To do that, you want less units arriving from reserve and more on the table at the start to draw fire away from the Swarmlord. The best way to do that is to take a unit of Warriors or something since they're vulnerable to Instant Death. People will be tempted to shoot their big guns at the Warriors instead. A Harpy can also do a similar job.


----------

